# John Powell's 2021 Template



## PolarSounds82 (Apr 8, 2021)

We've had discussions on composer's templates before but I thought I would share a pic of John Powell's current Orch Template that he just shared.

A lot of what he is using isn't the newest stuff on the market, a fun reminder when we see all the new toys we might want.

Interesting to note that he is running it all on one machine (his new 7,1 Mac Pro)

Also, amazing to see the @José Herring Clarinet in there!


----------



## PolarSounds82 (Apr 8, 2021)

gst98 said:


> from what I recall that seems very similar to the one from a couple of years ago other than looks like he is using articulation sets a lot more.


True, very small changes. (I find the addition of things like the Horns a6 from SSB particularly interesting)


----------



## PolarSounds82 (Apr 8, 2021)

gst98 said:


> I just noticed as well there is [EXS], which I presume is exs24. I wonder what he's done with that because I auto-sample a lot of things into my own exs24 patches. +ARO has made an appearance.


Same, he also seems to have a custom marimba patch in there, which I assume was probably developed from his time with HTTYD


----------



## gzapper (Apr 8, 2021)

Looks like he's running DP.


----------



## PolarSounds82 (Apr 8, 2021)

gzapper said:


> Looks like he's running DP.


That is definitely Logic, when he posts these pictures, he does some photo editing to get the tracks side-by-side. His Instagram post also says #logicprox


----------



## Kevperry777 (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone know what the % and ^ symbols mean?


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

JRod.Simons said:


> We've had discussions on composer's templates before but I thought I would share a pic of John Powell's current Orch Template that he just shared.
> 
> A lot of what he is using isn't the newest stuff on the market, a fun reminder when we see all the new toys we might want.
> 
> ...


Amazing. I literally have this .gif on my desktop and have studied it for months and purchasing as much of this template as I could and I never even noticed the Herring Clarinet in there.

Edit: Ah, now I see that this is a newer screen shot than the one I have. Wow. Thought I was losing me mind for a second.


----------



## PolarSounds82 (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Amazing. I literally have this .gif on my desktop and have studied it for months and purchasing as much of this template as I could and I never even noticed the Herring Clarinet in there.


I could be wrong, but I'm sure this is a new addition to his template, (he has the embertone bassoon in there as well)

This photo of his template was posted just over an hour ago


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

JRod.Simons said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm sure this is a new addition to his template, (he has the embertone bassoon in there as well)
> 
> This photo of his template was posted just over an hour ago


Yes, makes sense.


----------



## Gerbil (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Amazing. I literally have this .gif on my desktop and have studied it for months and purchasing as much of this template as I could and I never even noticed the Herring Clarinet in there.
> 
> Edit: Ah, now I see that this is a newer screen shot than the one I have. Wow. Thought I was losing me mind for a second.


That's cool. You and Embertone must be proud. It's a really good library.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Apr 8, 2021)

JRod.Simons said:


> Pretty sure ^ is velocity and I think % is modwheel (maybe...) I believe it is an old-school marking thing.


Ah, thanks that makes sense....very handy. Although I would have thought ^ would go with controller as it is the symbol for control key.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

JRod.Simons said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm sure this is a new addition to his template, (he has the embertone bassoon in there as well)
> 
> This photo of his template was posted just over an hour ago


Yeah, it's amazing to see the differences though. Seems like CSS has completely taken over his string template. I also love the lack of custom orchestral samples. This guy obviously has enough cash in the bank to do his own private library yet he chooses to use libraries that even the most broke ass composer could afford, like CSS and Cinebrass, ect.... And some really old ones like London Choirs "Ooo" ect... 

But I do wonder how he can generate a full Hollywood strings sound from CSS which has a small orchestral sound. I wonder if he's blending it with the one SF patch he has left to get more control. Hmmm..... Very curious but this is really enlightening because it seems like he's actually trying to simplify his template.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

JRod.Simons said:


> While I'm not the biggest fan of CSS (don't care for it's tone) I predicted it would take over his strings. And it was really cool to see him talk about it at first, using the more inexpensive stuff because he likes it more.
> 
> I agree that it is awesome that he is not using the best of the best (he obviously cares about writing over the technology, but I think we all already knew that)


Love to hear one of his interviews. He is secretly in my top 3 of living Hollywood composers. I love everything he does. Personally his mock ups sound amazing to me.


----------



## PolarSounds82 (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Love to hear one of his interviews. He is secretly in my top 3 of living Hollywood composers. I love everything he does. Personally his mock ups sound amazing to me.


His little series on Mix with the Masters is amazing! And yea, I don't have a real list of favorite composers, but he seems to always be in the list whenever I think about it (along with Giacchino and Thomas Newman) There is just something special about the way he writes motifs and develops/places them through the film.

His actual writing is just as amazing as his sensitivity when scoring to an actual scene.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 8, 2021)

Came here to @ mention José, because I felt some weird pride that his Herring Clarinet was in there (which comes as no surprise), but was glad to see y’all had already done the exact same thing!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 8, 2021)

Where did Powell share his setup?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 8, 2021)

The one big thing that stands out is he doesn't have a lot of duplication. He doesn't have 3 different a2 flute patches, etc. for example from different libraries to layer. Now, I imagine this is because he doesn't release his mockups and instead records everything live, but also indicates that to convince a director of a piece, you can rely on a single library - as long as you know how to use it.



Dewdman42 said:


> Where did Powell share his setup?


His Instagram account.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 8, 2021)

Make hoarding 20+ String libraries and not fully banking quite dysfunctional. But hey, collecting things is a pastime...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> But I do wonder how he can generate a full Hollywood strings sound from CSS which has a small orchestral sound.



He doesn't have to. Just a mockup to show the genereal idea behind the music. Afterall it's all going to be recorded live.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Yeah, it's amazing to see the differences though. Seems like CSS has completely taken over his string template. I also love the lack of custom orchestral samples. This guy obviously has enough cash in the bank to do his own private library yet he chooses to use libraries that even the most broke ass composer could afford, like CSS and Cinebrass, ect.... And some really old ones like London Choirs "Ooo" ect...
> 
> But I do wonder how he can generate a full Hollywood strings sound from CSS which has a small orchestral sound. I wonder if he's blending it with the one SF patch he has left to get more control. Hmmm..... Very curious but this is really enlightening because it seems like he's actually trying to simplify his template.


Even though CSS isn't the _biggest_ sounding library around, it's far from the smallest. I get the impression JP doesn't obsess over mockups so the priority is more about the expression of playing than the sound. Hence why he has tracks for the marcato overlay for 'playable' lines.

As far as custom samples, I'm not aware of that much going on other than Jasper Blunk, whose priority is public releases for the most part now. From what I've read most as soon as the big sample companies like SF, 8Dio, OT, EW, etc came around it was hard to justify doing custom stuff. Because the thing is, even if you have the cash to drop on recording custom stuff, you need to find some who is very talented (more talented than anyone developing public samples) to justify doing it. Otherwise, your custom samples will be inferior to publicly available ones. The reason Jasper's custom samples sound so amazing is that they are made by Jasper - not because they are custom or exclusive. 

Anyway, massive congrats to you and Embertone, must feel amazing knowing your playing is going into JP's work.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> He doesn't have to. Just a mockup to show the genereal idea behind the music. Afterall it's all going to be recorded live.


True but it has to be fairly close and I do love JP mockups. That's kind of what I'm wondering how he does it. But, I guess I'll just have to get CSS and figure it out myself.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Anyway, massive congrats to you and Embertone, must feel amazing knowing your playing is going into JP's work.



It's surreal and weird at the same time. I started out as a concertizing clarinetist in New York. Kind of got a little buzz going for my playing. Then decided I wanted to compose and got a few gigs over the years to a few good reviews but by far the most thing that gets mentioned and the most youtube reviews I've gotten have been on the Herring Clarinet. Happy and depressing all at the same time. 

And, when I do comment on the positive Youtube reviews I think people are honestly shocked that I'm a real person.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

InLight-Tone said:


> Make hoarding 20+ String libraries and not fully banking quite dysfunctional. But hey, collecting things is a pastime...


That's how I feel at the moment.


----------



## Tremendouz (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> And, when I do comment on the positive Youtube reviews I think people are honestly shocked that I'm a real person.


Maybe they think of the fish when reading the product name since your first name wasn't included


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> True but it has to be fairly close and I do love JP mockups. That's kind of what I'm wondering how he does it. But, I guess I'll just have to get CSS and figure it out myself.


Do we have any JP mockups lying somewhere in public?


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 8, 2021)

Surprisingly similar to my template!
I must have good taste or something.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 8, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> Do we have any JP mockups lying somewhere in public?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 8, 2021)

All on one massive MacPro...





Looks like he moved to VEP as well (was on Bidule before if I remember):





Way cool!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 8, 2021)

Billy Palmer said:


>



The audio is not the mockup though. JP posts a lot of these but the audio is the actual recording.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The audio is not the mockup though. JP posts a lot of these but the audio is the actual recording.


Actually on that video, he alternates between live and 'demo' (mockup).


----------



## aka70 (Apr 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The audio is not the mockup though. JP posts a lot of these but the audio is the actual recording.


If you follow the video you can see that this is a comparison between the V. Instruments vs Live recording. and the difference it's there in sound quality but not that huge


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 8, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Actually on that video, he alternates between live and 'demo' (mockup).





aka70 said:


> If you follow the video you can see that this is a comparison between the V. Instruments vs Live recording. and the difference it's there in sound quality but not that huge


You're right! Guess he did that for this particular video. Very cool of him!

I also noticed that he uses a number libraries which are, let's say, frequently maligned on Vi-C, which should give us pause on our own biases and abilities. For example, he's had Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds and Spitfire Solo Strings in that template for quite some time - and if you read about it here, you might think there were all sorts of "deal breaking" issues with it.


----------



## CT (Apr 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I also noticed that he uses a number libraries which are, let's say, frequently maligned on Vi-C, which should give us pause on our own biases and abilities.


Nonsense. Surely no professionals use Spitfire libraries, and nothing sounds good unless you layer five different variations on top of each other!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

aka70 said:


> If you follow the video you can see that this is a comparison between the V. Instruments vs Live recording. and the difference it's there in sound quality but not that huge


Yes, but mostly I hear a difference in the playing. The live version has a bit of a swing to it, kind of some upbeat accents, a little play between the beats, ect.. It's kind of cool to hear back to back.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 8, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Nonsense. Surely no professionals use Spitfire libraries, and nothing sounds good unless you layer five different variations on top of each other!


Tell that to Trevor Morris. Heavily Spitfired...


----------



## aka70 (Apr 8, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Nonsense. Surely no professionals use Spitfire libraries, and nothing sounds good unless you layer five different variations on top of each other!


Listen to some of the projects Lorne Balfe shared for free in his Facebook page. He shared his Cubase Projects (and Midi) and if you have some Spitfire Lib you can listen and judge by yourself.


----------



## Uiroo (Apr 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You're right! Guess he did that for this particular video. Very cool of him!
> 
> I also noticed that he uses a number libraries which are, let's say, frequently maligned on Vi-C, which should give us pause on our own biases and abilities. For example, he's had Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds and Spitfire Solo Strings in that template for quite some time - and if you read about it here, you might think there were all sorts of "deal breaking" issues with it.


I use SSW for example, and the missing marcato or tenuto for clarinets are really annoying and haven't been adressed with the new update. 

But it sounds good and once you know your way around its fine, getting to know a library and its quirks is just very time consuming and valuable, and switching is only worth it when you're sure that the new library is absolutely 100% better.

Actually maybe thats the reason the Herring Clarinet is in there?


----------



## CT (Apr 8, 2021)

Man apparently people still don't know that 90% of what I say on here is sarcasm.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

Uiroo said:


> But it sounds good and once you know your way around its fine, getting to know a library and its quirks is just very time consuming and valuable, and switching is only worth it when you're sure that the new library is absolutely 100% better.



I wondering if CSW is good replacement for SSW. I know the room is different but I think that the CSW room is perfect for woodwinds. After the initially release though I was hoping to get a few user demos more discussions, ect but nothing. Like either few bought it or few are using it once bought.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Man apparently people still don't know that 90% of what I say on here is sarcasm.


Yes people took your little quip to heart which baffled me because clearly you were joking.


----------



## CT (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Yes people took your little quip to heart which baffled me because clearly you were joking.


I take it as a good sign that I'm not the overly-opinionated forum member that everyone is sick of hearing the same litany of complaints/praise/etc. from that I fear I am....


----------



## aka70 (Apr 8, 2021)

Sarcasm or not, I was blown away by how close the Cubase session was with the recording. I don't own all the libraries that are included in the project but you get a very close idea if you have the Spitfire S Strings & Brass. 

And for me it was a surprise he uses mostly Long articulation, and they sound good


----------



## Uiroo (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I wondering if CSW is good replacement for SSW. I know the room is different but I think that the CSW room is perfect for woodwinds. After the initially release though I was hoping to get a few user demos more discussions, ect but nothing. Like either few bought it or few are using it once bought.


Yeah, I was also wondering if CSW is the next thing for me. Time will tell, maybe a few updates from now?


----------



## Mason (Apr 8, 2021)

Any ideas of what Celtic Harp (LUM) could be?


----------



## Tremendouz (Apr 8, 2021)

Mason said:


> Any ideas of what Celtic Harp (LUM) could be?


Symphobia 3 Lumina perhaps?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Apr 8, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> Symphobia 3 Lumina perhaps?



Yep. In older templates he used a lot of symphobia stuff for writing and fx.


----------



## Hendrixon (Apr 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Yes, but mostly I hear a difference in the playing. The live version has a bit of a swing to it, kind of some upbeat accents, a little play between the beats, ect.. It's kind of cool to hear back to back.


If no one told you that this video had a stitched audio track AND gave you visual signals at the time of change, you wouldn't be "hearing" anything.
No one on vi-c would have "heard" anything weird, not even the biggest composers that from time to time visit this board

Anyone that **thinks** he/she can? be brave and do this:
Run the video, minimize the browser or put a different app in the foreground, and while the video is playing, every time you "hear" a change between mockup and real, right down the time.
Goodluuuuuuuck


p.s. Btw Jose, I know you would've preferred to be known for your real playing or composing, but look at it this way, the only artist libs on JP's template are you, Josh Bell and Tina Guo.
Not a bad place to be in


----------



## CT (Apr 8, 2021)

aka70 said:


> And for me it was a surprise he uses mostly Long articulation, and they sound good


Longs/sustains in many libraries are really under-appreciated, especially if they're sampled with attack variations and a couple RRs. Really listen to how musicians play... "legato" is just one little ingredient in the recipe, but because it's a technical feat for developers, I think people focus too much on it as a benchmark and use it in places where it isn't necessarily the most musically sensible choice. A good, somewhat playable long patch is a powerful thing!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> If no one told you that this video had a stitched audio track AND gave you visual signals at the time of change, you wouldn't be "hearing" anything.
> No one on vi-c would have "heard" anything weird, not even the biggest composers that from time to time visit this board
> 
> Anyone that **thinks** he/she can? be brave and do this:
> ...


Speak for yourself. The difference is obvious to some of us (and yes i did your blind test).
Your monitoring system plays a big part though, with good headphones probably being your best bet.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Anyone that **thinks** he/she can? be brave and do this:
> Run the video, minimize the browser or put a different app in the foreground, and while the video is playing, every time you "hear" a change between mockup and real, right down the time.
> Goodluuuuuuuck


Speak for yourself x2! Even with headphones, listen to three things: the trumpets are obviously fake in the Solo demo, the stereo width of the orch changes between live & mockup, and also listen to how close the high strings are in the demo compared to the live. That being said these VI demos are impressive as all hell, especially for being produced under deadline. I suspect there is more to it than just the library list - such as resampling or remixing some of the instruments and having a battle-hardened mix chain.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 8, 2021)

Also AROOF is all over this template, which speaks boldly compared to the absence of all the "pro" libraries that have come out since CSS/CSB. I bet JP & I want the exact same thing for Christmas...

The most interesting part of the template to me is the Harp. He is using 2 harps from EastWest... are those the Hollywood Harp perhaps? He's specifically _not_ using the SK Harp from Spitfire, which I love, despite he's using a lot of other SF perc.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 8, 2021)

Uiroo said:


> I use SSW for example, and the missing marcato or tenuto for clarinets are really annoying and haven't been adressed with the new update.


Annoying but not really deal breakers. And they've been this way for so long I don't expect them to be addressed before the whole thing is ported to the SF Player. And even then I think there is only a chance these kinds of gaps will be remedied.


----------



## Hendrixon (Apr 9, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Speak for yourself x2! Even with headphones, listen to three things: the trumpets are obviously fake in the Solo demo, the stereo width of the orch changes between live & mockup, and also listen to how close the high strings are in the demo compared to the live. That being said these VI demos are impressive as all hell, especially for being produced under deadline. I suspect there is more to it than just the library list - such as resampling or remixing some of the instruments and having a battle-hardened mix chain.


My point was if you DIDN'T know before hand that the audio was stitched alternating between VIs and Live, with visual ques courtesy of JP him self, you wouldn't be looking for and picking up on those "obvious fakes" and conclude that half of it is 100% samples and half is live out of thin air.

At most? you might say "I think I pick up some samples layered here and there". that I would believe because I know you have the experience and heard stuff you did and you are good.

Btw, speaking of using visuals:
_"Also AROOF is all over this template, which speaks boldly"_
Out of 200 entries in the template JP shared, AR1 fills just 2 spots.
Its a good thing you didn't put an exclamation mark on that sentence as well


----------



## gst98 (Apr 9, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Speak for yourself. The difference is obvious to some of us (and yes i did your blind test).
> Your monitoring system plays a big part though, with good headphones probably being your best bet.





NoamL said:


> Speak for yourself x2! Even with headphones, listen to three things: the trumpets are obviously fake in the Solo demo, the stereo width of the orch changes between live & mockup, and also listen to how close the high strings are in the demo compared to the live. That being said these VI demos are impressive as all hell, especially for being produced under deadline. I suspect there is more to it than just the library list - such as resampling or remixing some of the instruments and having a battle-hardened mix chain.


Just to add to this, it always seems that he switches away from the mockup to the live recording at the bigger parts or sections which would typically be harder to mock up convincingly.

Also I think the harp is the old EW harp as were the cymbals he used to use.



Hendrixon said:


> My point was if you DIDN'T know before hand that the audio was stitched alternating between VIs and Live, with visual ques courtesy of JP him self, you wouldn't be looking for and picking up on those "obvious fakes" and conclude that half of it is 100% samples and half is live out of thin air.



Some cues or sections lend themselves to the restrictions of samples/things that samples excel at. But even if he didn't say, it's pretty obvious when it's a mockup or not. In fact, many videos he has on his channel _don't say_ whether they are the real track or sampled but it's pretty clear


----------



## gst98 (Apr 9, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago I saw he has a couple of iPads in his setup, one of which was using Metagrid.

Also for anyone who doesn't have Instagram here are some of his replies.

Interesting that he says there are at least 40 hidden tracks. For writing? he used to have more Project Sam stuff, and maybe there is ARO?







forgot this one


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 9, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Man apparently people still don't know that 90% of what I say on here is sarcasm.


I get it, but I'm British so it's hard wired into me to detect the slightest sarcasm. 😉


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 9, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I get it, but I'm British so it's hard wired into me to detect the slightest sarcasm. 😉


A very good point!
No sarcasm goes undetected here thanks to this British Blood


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 9, 2021)

NoamL said:


> The most interesting part of the template to me is the Harp. He is using 2 harps from EastWest... are those the Hollywood Harp perhaps?


My bet is on the old EWSO Harp. It still sounds great! You have individual notes and runs pre-built too.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 11, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> My bet is on the old EWSO Harp. It still sounds great! You have individual notes and runs pre-built too.


Just dug it out of storage.. the harmonics on that harp are really nice too!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 11, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I wondering if CSW is good replacement for SSW. I know the room is different but I think that the CSW room is perfect for woodwinds. After the initially release though I was hoping to get a few user demos more discussions, ect but nothing. Like either few bought it or few are using it once bought.


Both are fantastic in my opinion, but only have CSW myself and I love it and use it a lot. Not in the most interesting ways maybe but more as a support for some of the melodies, chords or rhythmic parts and it really blends in and fills out the track


----------



## ag75 (Apr 13, 2021)

Happy to see him loving Piano in Blue. I absolutely love that piano library. Instantly inspiring.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 14, 2021)

Damn, over 200 tracks. I wouldn't even be able to function creatively with that much going on in one project 😂 I had a project just recently with over 100 and I had to narrow the track count down by exporting section stems just so my brain could process what was going on.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 13, 2021)

I wonder what library "Celeste [MLT]" is...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## José Herring (Aug 13, 2021)

aka70 said:


> Sarcasm or not, I was blown away by how close the Cubase session was with the recording. I don't own all the libraries that are included in the project but you get a very close idea if you have the Spitfire S Strings & Brass.
> 
> And for me it was a surprise he uses mostly Long articulation, and they sound good



Please don't tell me this is the mock up version or I'll just end up throwing my computer out the window. That sounds friggin' great!


----------



## gst98 (Aug 13, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Please don't tell me this is the mock up version or I'll just end up throwing my computer out the window. That sounds friggin' great!


No, the mockup versions are pretty rough tbh. Although the solo cello spiccato in the intro is the spitfire solo strings with a filter, and that made it to the real thing. But for the most part, the whole mockups are done with SF, and often using long patches rather than a legato for melody lines, so I would have thought they didn't spend much time on the mockups.

Also, Rhodope is an amazing choir lib, but it sounds nowhere near as go as the real recordings.


----------



## KEM (Aug 13, 2021)

You’re telling me my man @José Herring has a signature library and I never knew about it?? I’ll definitely have to pick that up!!


----------



## Kent (Aug 13, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Damn, over 200 tracks. I wouldn't even be able to function creatively with that much going on in one project 😂 I had a project just recently with over 100 and I had to narrow the track count down by exporting section stems just so my brain could process what was going on.


It’s all about hiding and routing. He’s not using all 200 at once!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 13, 2021)

kmaster said:


> It’s all about hiding and routing. He’s not using all 200 at once!


Still curious how he solved negative track delay! I am using an audio plugin but it’s not elegant.


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 13, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Still curious how he solved negative track delay! I am using an audio plugin but it’s not elegant.


Since he splits his shorts and longs into separate patches I suppose that'll help a little, since the difference in delay between those two is huge, while the differences between types of shorts is usually smaller.


You could also always try using something like the CSS control panel on any other lib as well.


----------



## robgb (Aug 14, 2021)

Okay, that's his template. Now can I have some of his talent, too?


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 24, 2021)

José Herring said:


> by far the most thing that gets mentioned and the most youtube reviews I've gotten have been on the Herring Clarinet


Hey so is this you playing?






Herring Clarinet







embertone.com





I was recently directed to this thread and noticed your comment.

EDIT - now I've read the whole thread and it IS you! awesome. you "should" have that in your signature like a badge of honor. (well of course do what you want and don't if that's your style, it seemed like an idea.) cheers!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 24, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Hey so is this you playing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I recorded the samples. The Herring clarinet is one of those sample instruments that just turned out to happen in the right place at the right time with the right people. 

I know if I tried to do it today I wouldn't make it to the end. It was very physically taxing.


----------



## tonio_ (Apr 25, 2022)

Sorry about necroing this thread, but I recently came across this and was studying it quite closely. I noticed the little % ^ symbols and on his facebook post of this same photo, he said:
"% modwheel, ^ velocity"

And for all his Brass shorts he's using %. Meaning modwheel. So changing dynamics of shorts with the modwheel. I'm curious as to whether anyone else does that and what are the benefits to doing that as opposed to classic velocity switching? Or any other reason? 

I'm guessing that since brass players are generally pretty equal in their shorts, it does make sense to do it that way for more fluidity, but then what about the accents and things like that?


----------



## lucor (Apr 25, 2022)

tonio_ said:


> Sorry about necroing this thread, but I recently came across this and was studying it quite closely. I noticed the little % ^ symbols and on his facebook post of this same photo, he said:
> "% modwheel, ^ velocity"
> 
> And for all his Brass shorts he's using %. Meaning modwheel. So changing dynamics of shorts with the modwheel. I'm curious as to whether anyone else does that and what are the benefits to doing that as opposed to classic velocity switching? Or any other reason?
> ...


I'm pretty sure that the marker on the brass means that he's switching between different types of short articulations (staccatissimo, staccato, marcato, ...) with the modwheel, but still uses velocity for dynamics (similar to how the shorts work in the Cinematic Studio series (CSS, CSW, CSB)).


----------



## tonio_ (Apr 25, 2022)

lucor said:


> I'm pretty sure that the marker on the brass means that he's switching between different types of short articulations (staccatissimo, staccato, marcato, ...) with the modwheel, but still uses velocity for dynamics (similar to how the shorts work in the Cinematic Studio series (CSS, CSW, CSB)).


Hmm that's a good point! But he does have ^ on all of the "Art" for CSS which surely include the shorts... Then again no use in speculating, next time he posts a template I'll try to sneak in that little question!


----------

